# Species compatible with Trophs.



## subhadeep (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello, I am new to Lake Tanganyika but have an overall fish keeping experience of over 2 decades. 
I have seen people in India keeping tropheus along with omnivore species. But I want to be double sure. What would you recommend as tankmates for these species in a 75G?

Also, can experienced hobbyists guide me to some good reads about Trophs? Do they like flow, do they like dim lights etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

petrochromis, simochromis and Gobies make good tankmates. 
They love lots of flow and seem to like a lot of light. Dimming/turning off the lights often makes them slow right down. 
If you add petros I would suggest a 6' tank. Min.


----------



## subhadeep (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello noddy, thanks for the reply. 
Presently i have 8 juvenile and a stray brichardi juvenile in my 4'. I was planning to add around 9 more brics but guess i will have to give the solitary one away.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would wait for others to chime in before getting rid of the brichardi. I have never kept those fish so I have no idea if they will work or not.
I would suggest trying to get hold of some more juve Trophs though. I am assuming the 4' tank is a 75g.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Brichardi have a reputation for killing other fish in the tank when they spawn and I have never kept them for that reason. But if I were trying to keep tropheus I would skip the brichardi.

Agree with the advice to fill the tank with tropheus as they like a big group.

There are several articles in the section of the Cichlid-forum Library. Books that I am aware of are either too generic or about tropheus in the wild as opposed to keeping them in the aquarium.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1 Brichardi would be okay, will mostly be harmless and just feed it the same food as the Tropheus.

Best tankmates for Tropheus are more Tropheus. WIth Tanganyikans it is hard to mix many species together, as they then may all end up doing poorly. First, try to make the Tropheus healthy and happy.


----------

